# Iyoto VS Bester 1000



## maxim (May 5, 2011)

Got Iyoto stone today from 330mate 

I needed to try this one out !
330mate is only soars that i can get Iyotos from so i searched for one on his website and bought one for 9000 yen + shipping 3000 yen
http://www.330mate.com/product/874

Same time i bought Bester 1000 grit stone on German website for 37 euro + shipping 10 euro http://www.fine-tools.com/bester.html

So prices of Bester is cheaper but Iyoto is twice as big as Bester so for size they cost exactly the same !

Here is my impression:

Bester: Soft stone, cuts very fast, i love the feeling of that stone  I permanent soak mine stone so it lives in water. Very easy to use, light colour make it so easy to see metal removal !
Very good for beginner and pro. !

Iyoto: Hard stone, not so easy to use but with Nagura make it much easier and faster ! Splash and go stone, these stone will last a very long time. Bit slower then Bester but i think its because of hardens, finish is bit finer then Bester.
I like these stone a lot too  Beautiful zebra colour!
Not for beginner !


Ok, here are some videos and Picture of finish
Knives in test White 2 steel laminated Pity and Tamahagene hole steel Gyuto !

[video=youtube;ItaeCAOk_l4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItaeCAOk_l4[/video]

Iyoto and Nagura (much faster) 

[video=youtube;jg-luti7vKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jg-luti7vKM[/video]

Iyo, Tmahagene 











Bester, Tamahagene










Iyo, white steel laminated 










Bester, white steel laminated


----------



## aaronsgibson (May 5, 2011)

It seems that for the price you got a good stone. Looks to be at least 2 to 2.5 bricks in thickness, and from how you said it wears it should last a long time. Since you put it up to the bester, I'm thinking that it is around 500-700 or so range?


----------



## maxim (May 5, 2011)

It is Bester 1000 grit so i think Iyo is 1000-2000 grit


----------



## aaronsgibson (May 5, 2011)

Sorry had to many people chatting to me while I was watching your video. But for the money looks like you have a hell of a good stone. Oh and by the way your stone collection is awesome.


----------



## ThEoRy (May 5, 2011)

Obviously the finish looks much nicer from the Iyoto. Just more hazy as opposed to the rigid scratch pattern the bester leaves. But how do the edges performances differ?


----------

